# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Winter Preperations

## darlo

I am currently in the position of having two healthy colonies, one of which is on two brood boxes. Top brood has 4 full frames of capped honey, with 6 frames of brood. Should I be thinking of moving the queen into the bottom box, place a Queen Excluder between the two, and once all brood has  hatched, take the top box off for the winter, leaving a super with stores for the bees.? I guess this will help them maintain temp through the winter easier than two broods. Or should I just leave them to winter in two broods. Any suggestions?

Also, when should I be looking at applying some Varroa treatment? Again any suggestions as to which treatment is best would be greatly appreciated.

----------

